# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  مدرب ليوم واحد

## alastaz

*التشكيلة المتوقعة نتيجة التسجيلات 
الجديدة والموقف الضبابي لرمضان وحمو
وبخيت والعقرب واصابة نمر..
ستكون التشكيلة كلاتي..
 منجد ..للحراسة 
محمدين..حمزه..تمبش..التاج يعقوب ..للدفاع
ضياء الدين..كردمان ..للارتكاز.
التش..التكت..ويند بانجا..للوسط المتقدم 
سيف تيري ..راس حربة صريح.
مقاعد البدلاء..
احمد عبد العظيم..
أمير كمال..
بيبو.. كرنقو..
الصيني..طيفور ..
محمدعباس..
....................... ................
بقية الكشف..
محمد المصطفي..طبنجة..وجدي هندسة
..عزام..السماني ..سيف الدمازين..المصري عمرو علاء
...............................................
وأصحاب المشاكل...
رمضان..حمو..بخيت خميس..العقرب..نمر الإصابة
.................
قلت هذا الكلام لمشاهدتي نجوم مباراة المريخ
ومنتخب الشباب..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يوفق الجميع لما فيه الخير لمريخ السعد

*

----------


## alastaz

*المريخ اليوم لعب مباراة ودية مع الأمل كسبها 2:0  علي مدار الشوطين

..............
لعب الشوط الأول بكل من 
منجد حراسة.
بيبو..امير..تمبش..كرنقو دفاع.
التاج يعقوب..حمزة داوود..ارتكاز
السماني..التش..وجدي ..وسط متقدم.
سيف تيري..راس حربة..
وانتهي الشوط الأول بهدف أحرزه سيف تيري..
.............
الشوط الثاني اجري تبديلات عديده..
ولعب ..
احمد عبد العظيم في الحراسة..
مازن محمدين..تمبش..حمزة..كرنقو..للدفاع.
الصيني..ضياءالدين..ارتكاز..
المصري عمرو علاء..التكت..البوركيني ارنولد..وسط متقدم.
سيف الدمازين رأس حربة صريح..
وأضاف المحترف ارنولد الهدف الثاني 
.................................
نلاحظ التبديلات شملت كل الفريق 
ماعدا ثلاثي الدفاع ..تمبش وحمزة وكرنقو..
.....................
الناس ديل اتفقوا معاي في التشكيل
بعد دا ممكن انفع مدرب ولاشنوا يا اخوانا
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*الفضل يرجع للاخوان في موقع  أجواء المريخ  
للنقل الحي لمباراة المريخ الودية اليوم مع الامل
                        	*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------

